# Storing tellicherry peppercorns



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 24, 2014)

My tellicherry peppercorns arrived today, and I'm wondering what's the best way to store them. Is it okay to keep them in the plastic bag or do they need to be stored in an airtight container?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> My tellicherry peppercorns arrived today, and I'm wondering what's the best way to store them. Is it okay to keep them in the plastic bag or do they need to be stored in an airtight container?



The plastic bag is fine.  I store mine in a plastic bottle for convenience only.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> The plastic bag is fine.  I store mine in a plastic bottle for convenience only.



Thanks Andy! The Magnum pepper mill arrived too, and I'm looking it forward to trying it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 24, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> My tellicherry peppercorns arrived today, and I'm wondering what's the best way to store them. Is it okay to keep them in the plastic bag or do they need to be stored in an airtight container?



The bag works.  Anything you don't use please feel free to send to me, and I'll store them for you.

I pour mine into a glass jar with a rubber seal, but that's just because it looks pretty.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> The bag works.  Anything you don't use please feel free to send to me, and I'll store them for you.




LOL!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 25, 2014)

I put my peppercorns into the fridge the minute I get them home.
I have a drawer dedicated to spices. 
Since we end up with fairly large spice bottles (Costco) I just refrigerate them.  I even refrigerate the un-opened bottles.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 25, 2014)

Curious, why do people seem to prefer Tellicherry peppercorns over other kinds?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Curious, why do people seem to prefer Tellicherry peppercorns over other kinds?




There are different kinds of peppercorns just as there are different kinds of apples.  They have slightly different flavors and aromas.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 25, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> There are different kinds of peppercorns just as there are different kinds of apples.  They have slightly different flavors and aromas.



I haven't sampled different kinds, so I guess it will be an adventure!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 25, 2014)

To be honest, I don't notice a difference.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 25, 2014)

taxlady said:


> To be honest, I don't notice a difference.




Oh good, I'm not the only one


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Oh good, I'm not the only one


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 26, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Curious, why do people seem to prefer Tellicherry peppercorns over other kinds?



Not sure. But its what they sell at Costco. So I buy that kind.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Not sure. But its what they sell at Costco. So I buy that kind.


Same here, and then a chef friend told me that Tellicherry was the world's best black pepper. He was helping me with supper and saw the jar in my cupboard.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jan 26, 2014)

I too bought the ones from Costco.  I keep mine in the plastic jar they came in.  No reason, just what they came in.  Are these something that needs to be thrown away, like some spices, at XXXX age?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> I too bought the ones from Costco.  I keep mine in the plastic jar they came in.  No reason, just what they came in.  Are these something that needs to be thrown away, like some spices, at XXXX age?



I don't think so.  I think spices should only be pitched when they've lost their flavor.  They don't actually "go bad".  Penzy's catalog has very good explanations of both the differences between different types of peppercorns, as well as how often to switch out your spices.  I have a lot of spices with some age on them, they still taste and smell good, so I keep 'em!  Whole spices seem to last much longer than pre-ground.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 26, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Not sure. But its what they sell at Costco. So I buy that kind.




They sell them at Whole Foods, but they're priced pretty high at $20 for 11 ounces.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 26, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> They sell them at Whole Foods, but they're priced pretty high at $20 for 11 ounces.



Um, what is *not* priced pretty high at Whole Paycheck? lol


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jan 26, 2014)

I drop by TJ Max occassionaly to see what they have discounted.  There is always a done of different peppers and salts in there.  I was thinking that if there is really no "expiration date" for Pepper you could pick up some varieties at reasonable prices.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 26, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> I drop by TJ Max occassionaly to see what they have discounted.  There is always a done of different peppers and salts in there.  I was thinking that if there is really no "expiration date" for Pepper you could pick up some varieties at reasonable prices.




Thanks for reminding me about TJ Maxx! I also saw them at Bed Bath today. They came in a grinder under their private label World Market brand.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 28, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Same here, and then a chef friend told me that Tellicherry was the world's best black pepper. He was helping me with supper and saw the jar in my cupboard.



I get the Costco magazine. "Costco Connection".  They always have stories about their suppliers and how they choose them.
It seems they do a very good job in procuring the best items they can.  I really like Costco. In fact, everything served at my super bowl party will be prepared at Costco and served here.



GA Home Cook said:


> I too bought the ones from Costco.  I keep mine in the plastic jar they came in.  No reason, just what they came in.  Are these something that needs to be thrown away, like some spices, at XXXX age?



I keep mine in the plastic jar also.  But I keep them refrigerated. I only take out what it takes to fill up the peppermill.
I put all my spices in the fridge.



kitchengoddess8 said:


> They sell them at Whole Foods, but they're priced pretty high at $20 for 11 ounces.



Wow. 14 oz at Costco is $6.00!


----------



## CraigC (Jan 28, 2014)

We get ours at Costco as well and they are kept in the original container. They don't last long enough to go bad. I'm a black pepper junkie as well as a chili head.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2014)

Where did you order your peppercorns and  The Magnum pepper mill?

 I buy the 4 peppercorn blend from My Spice Sage website. I keep them in the original plastic bag, sometimes I place the bag in a plastic bottle when it get small enough to fit.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

msmofet said:


> Where did you order your peppercorns and  The Magnum pepper mill?
> 
> I buy the 4 peppercorn blend from My Spice Sage website. I keep them in the original plastic bag, sometimes I place the bag in a plastic bottle when it get small enough to fit.




I bought them both from Amazon.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 29, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Um, what is *not* priced pretty high at Whole Paycheck? lol




Whole Paycheck LOL!!!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 4, 2014)

I double checked the price at Costco on Saturday.

$5.89 for 14.1 oz Tellicherry whole peppercorns.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Feb 5, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I double checked the price at Costco on Saturday.
> 
> $5.89 for 14.1 oz Tellicherry whole peppercorns.




Wow that's a great price!


----------

